# Question for CMM....from the recent WBN Podcast....



## BlackCalvinist (Dec 21, 2007)

Yo Mr. Owner!

First off, thanks for the recent podcast. It was long, but it was good. That one and the one on Halloween are my two favorite to date, since they delve into a lot of historical details that most people don't know.

That said, one of your arguments came off a bit forced to me in regard to the regulative principle. 

You may have heard it before: Jesus celebrated Hanukkah. There is no specific command for it in scripture in the OT. The practice came about during the 400 silent years as recorded in 1 Macc. Therefore, there's an inconsistency between the regulative principle's application of 'no other feasts and festivals or ways of worship other than what has been specified by God'.

Thoughts ?


----------



## Davidius (Dec 21, 2007)

When did Jesus celebrate Hanukkah?


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Dec 21, 2007)

The Feast of Dedication in John 10:22-23.

While I'm at it, there's also the feast of Purim to add to this list.


----------



## Davidius (Dec 21, 2007)

[bible]John 10:22-24[/bible]

I don't see how it can be inferred from the text that Jesus actually celebrated the holiday. It says that the feast was taking place and Jesus was walking around in the Temple having a discussion with some Jews. He just happened to be in the city.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Dec 21, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> [bible]John 10:22-24[/bible]
> 
> I don't see how it can be inferred from the text that Jesus actually celebrated the holiday. It says that the feast was taking place and Jesus was walking around in the Temple having a discussion with some Jews. He just happened to be in the city.



Jesus didn't "just happen to be" anywhere. He was there for a reason. He may not have celebrated the feast, but he was in Jerusalem on purpose.


----------

